# Help me find something in MA?



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, we just bought this house here in MA (moved from TX over a year ago) but I'm having the homesteading blues. 

DH is all for selling this house (we've sunk $50k into already and purchased it for 45k) and buying a place where we can be more self-sufficient. 

Anyone selling anything in MA??? We're in Western Mass..


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

you're up in the greenfield/orange area, right? is that where your search is limited to? what is your criteria and price range?


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, that's where we're at. I guess the "right" place would lure out of our search zone. We'd like to stay close to the Quabbin if possible. We found nearly 11 acres for 145k, but the agent had it listed as 6 bedroom, 2 bath.. it was actually 2 mobile homes on that property TOTALing that, MLS doens't let them combine them any other way.  

We just need a place so we can have our garden and chickens/goats and such. Maybe that's 1 acre of unbuildable land.. maybe that's 10 acres with a house (min 4bedrooms 2 baths).. I don't know. 

A new purchase would be contingent on selling the place we have now. If it's just land.. DH is pretty adamant about not spending more than $5k per acre. So it's rough going all over. 

Kind of complicated I guess.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know if people still do trades, not sure how they work exactly, but we might be interested in something like that as well.. won't write it off just yet. 

Our place is newly converted from 2 family to 1 family, has:

5 bedrooms, 1 bath, dedicated laundry room (upstairs)
downstairs is: dining room, kitchen, pantry, bathroom, office, family room, and playroom (playroom is 2 rooms that were merged into one).
All new electric (upgraded from knob & tube..shiver.. to new service 220 w/breakers)
New plumbing etc. Roof is new (within 5 years).


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

therunbunch said:


> Well, we just bought this house here in MA (moved from TX over a year ago) but I'm having the homesteading blues.
> 
> DH is all for selling this house (we've sunk $50k into already and purchased it for 45k) and buying a place where we can be more self-sufficient.
> 
> Anyone selling anything in MA??? We're in Western Mass..


My sister is selling our family home as my mother passed a few weeks ago.

It is a nine room house with a finished basement and a two car garage. 

It was built in 1936 by my farther he was a contractor. It has city sewer and city water a new updated 200 amp electrical system.

Pm me and I can hook you up with her. The house is in Chelmsford MA in a very nice neighborhood.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Dave, does it have any land?


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes some land it has a one acre lot attached in the back yard they kept it for privacy. It is big enough to have a very large garden the house sits on its own large lot. The back section could be sold for a small lot but it would need a variance.

If you want a farm type of thing then this isn&#8217;t for you. But if you want a nice old house that can be used and a large garden then this may work. The people in the neighbor hood walk up and down the street and say hi and stop and talk to each other. It is one of the few neighbor hoods that is almost the same as when I was growing up. 

I also have 28 to 30 acres for sale in Dunstable, MA this is high dollar stuff. My sister is selling it too.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah.. we were hoping for something more farm-like. We have an agent looking around here for us as well.


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

i have access to mls listings, and gave a quick search in the towns surrounding the north end of quabbin. land for $5k/acre is scarce as hens teeth in massachusetts, and the cheap properties are usually very steep, rocky and/or wet.

i'll have some free time later this evening to expand the search a bit. i remember looking in the greenfield area (and even a bit further west) two years ago when i was property hunting. i seem to recall finding some pretty reasonable prices and more acreage for the money.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks mldrenen. If nothing else.. just something to quasi-farm on or something. There are so many beautiful lots around but they look like they are for sale but there is no signage. :/


----------

